# My husband doesnt understand me!!!



## AngelmommyX2 (Apr 16, 2009)

My husband and i have been together for 2 years we have 2 beautiful children and well recently he has been making me feel like he is cheating on me. Now here is some background info before i jump into things. When we first start dating i had a child with another man. my husband feel in love with me and my child and it was great. we meet online and well being that way i had figured he was also talking to other females besides me. which was fine. i could understand that. as our relationship grew i meet his parents and they meet my child and everything went as well as it could have. but i stated noticing when i would go to his work that there was this girl who would glare at me. i kept asking and asking why and finally i figured it out. after almost two years of dating. my husbands best friend and i were sitting around one day talking and well his past came up. i asked her about this girl he worked with and she stopped and asked me if i was making a trap to catch my husband in. i explained no it wasn't a trap i just was wondering why this girl was really hateful tords me when i had done nothing to her. she explained that the girl liked my husband and was jealous of your relationship. which i could understand since were everything to each other and we treat each other very well. my husbands friend then explained that my husband felt like the only reason his coworker even liked him now was because he was no longer available. and he had become the forbidden item at his work to be touched. well to move this on quicker one day he left his email up and well me being his soon to be wife i wanted to make sure he had never cheated on me with anyone so i went though his email which later i told him i had done. well while i was looking i came across emails that his coworker and him had exchanged. And in one he mentions how this girl shouldn't of gotten such a large tattoo that covered her sexy back. That he has always been one to be turned on by a woman's back. well the email went on to say that from now on she had to clear anything she was going to do to her body with him first. He went on to call her his princess and that she misses his sexy butt and ect. well recently we have gotten the internet back and well he works nights and sleeps during the day. well the other night he came home like always at 2am. well around 3am i woke up and well to my supprize i find him naked in the computer room. also he has up a screen that looks to be a messenger of some kind. well i entered the room and asked him if he was coming to bed. he must not of heard me enter the room cause he jumped to his feet and basically pushed me out of the computer room. so i went back to bed and waited for him to join. he comes to bed and besides he wants to cuddle me which he hasn't done in a while. i push him off me and tell him im not in the mood to be held by him. he continues to try and i finally leave the room. he then followed me out to the living room were we end up in a fight with each other. here is my question... if you found your Husband or Wife on the computer naked what would you think... am i wrong for feeling like he is going behind my back and hiding things??? he said he was only on a forum... but at nearly 4am... when he had worked a full 10 hour shift and had to get up the next day and work another 10 hours... If im wrong then that is great... but i dont understand mainly why he would be naked in the comp room when he hadnt even showered off from work. the reason i know that is cause before coming to bed he jumped in the shower... i know men like comp sex or whatever and that is all well and good... i have told my husband that if he has to use the internet at night to releave himself then fine... but porn is different then chatting on a messanger with a girl. to me that is cheating.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

I believe I would be concerned too. Is counseling an option?


----------



## MarineWife08 (Apr 17, 2009)

Wow, really? Your right, but just keep on the watch.


----------



## yazito (Apr 13, 2009)

Some guys (my husband included) watch porn and are a bit weird about it. I always told my husband that it didn't bother me but still he feels embarassed so most of the time he looks for this sites at 3 or 4 a.m. As for this girl you should get worried when instead of looking at you like you should burn in hell, looks at you with a smile on her face. My husband is a bartender at a very popular place in our city so you can imagine that he was such a player and its true. I KNOW he has never cheated on me. He is a good guy and yet I had more than 4 girls trowing daggers at me at the company annual party. If you married this guy is because he is special and obiously you are not the only one to notice. Figure out if you are mad for not knowing or if you are mad for the message. If its just the message tell him how you feel,that you love him and trust him.


----------



## ladyred8585 (Mar 2, 2010)

I have had this same issue where i found my husband signing up for flirt.com and amature.com and these are dating websites. It is a huge concern when it is not porn images and it is real people. I have not gotten past this issue yet, so i will keep reading on your threads to see what to do. It makes me want to cry, and makes me feel like he is looking for somthing better. I know this doesnt help, but i definately know what you are going thru.


----------



## s.k (Feb 27, 2010)

its weird that he was undressed in front of the comp i dont know anyone who has done that. IF!!! he was talking to another girl while undressed then that is NOT a good thing. I would also class that as cheating your husbands body mind and soul should be yours not some next girls talk to your husband explain how it makes you feel at least next time if he ever thinks about doing it again hell think twice about it.


----------

